# Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?



## Fattony (18. März 2014)

In unseren Foren wird viel über Messer diskutiert, aber wie schleift ihr nun eure Schmuckstücke? Und wie oft?

Werden sie nachher noch behandelt? Rostfrei oder nicht?

Vom Wetzstahl bis zum Hochleistungsschärfer gibt es ja so einiges. 

Würde mich mal brennend (bzw. schärfend) interessieren.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Da gibt es schon ein paar Threads .... als erstes mal diese lesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=229690&highlight=messer

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164196&highlight=messer

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133136&highlight=messer

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176020&highlight=vulkanus


Zum schärfen benutze ich dem Messer angemessene Schärfgeräte, so wird ein 0815 Arbeitsmesser anders behandelt als ein HighEnd Küchenmesser. Wasserstein,Keramik, Aluminiumoxid .... je nachdem.


----------



## Fattony (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Also irgendwie check ich die Foren Suchfunktion nicht. 

Danke


----------



## Seele (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Lansky Schleifset. Das dauert zwar, aber gibt ein wirklich absolut perfektes Ergebnis.


----------



## zokker (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ich schärfe mein messer durch abbrechen oder klingentausch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Klassisch, Schleifsteine verschiedener Körnung (von grob nach fein), danach dann immer feiner abziehen (wers dann braucht, bis zum Lederriemen)..


----------



## Fattony (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich schärfe mein messer durch abbrechen oder klingentausch.




arbeitest du nur mit stanleys? Bis auf das filetieren könnt ich mit das sogar vorstellen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Fattony schrieb:


> arbeitest du nur mit stanleys? Bis auf das filetieren könnt ich mit das sogar vorstellen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Na zum filetieren hab ich schon ein ordentliches messer. Aber sonst nur cuttermesser.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Cutter gehört in die Angelkiste, aber ein richtiges Messer darf es trotzdem noch sein. Für das schnelle Abziehen zwischendurch kann ich das "Lansky Mini Crockstick" empfehlen, reicht meist aus. Allerdings sollte man mit Filetiermessern aufpassen, meist haben die einen extrem flachen Schliff welchen man mit Schleifmitteln mit fester Geometrie nicht anständig schärfen kann (bzw. die Klinge versaut).


----------



## Ruffneck (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Hallo,

benutze auch das "Lansky Schärfset".

Habe zwar auch Wassersteine hier aber ich bekomm das mit dem Schleifwinkel nicht so ganz hin #q .

Bei dem Lansky hast du ja eine Quasi"Schleifwinkellehre dabei".

Habe das mit den 5 Abziehsteine (sehr grob ---> sehr fein).

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen.

Grüße


----------



## Ossipeter (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Kannst du Messer über Stahl immer im gleichem Winkel abziehen?


----------



## zokker (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Messer schärfen ist gefühlssache. 
Hab mal ein halbes jahr in der fleischzerlegung am band gearbeitet und da habe ich es gelernt. Zum schärfen benutze ich nur einen wasserschleifstein mit 2 körnungen und ein stück hartholz. Für zwischendurch ein guter stahl. 
Damit bekomme ich alle messer scharf, wenn die qualität des stahls stimmt. Ist die klinge zu dick muß sie allerding auf einen großen sandstein. Die älteten werden bestimmt noch die großen sandsteine mit der handkurbel kennen.
Gruß


----------



## Michael.S (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Das Lansky nehme ich wenn es richtig stumpf ist ,und für zwischendurch den Spyderco-Tri-angle-Sharpmaker , der Sharpmaker ist genial ,geht schnell und sauber


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Weshalb selbst schärfen? 
Eines von "Nesmuk" kaufen, dann hast du 30 Jahre kostenlosen Schleifservice.


----------



## donak (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Weshalb selbst schärfen?
> Eines von "Nesmuk" kaufen, dann hast du 30 Jahre kostenlosen Schleifservice.



Zum Angeln nicht schlecht...|supergri


----------



## fordfan1 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Schöner handlicher Wetzstein,passt in jede Hosentasche und die Messer werden wie Hulle.


----------



## aal60 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

So schnell kommt mir kein Wetzstahl an die Klinge,
ich habe auch mehrere Wasserschleifsteine. Und zum Schluß 
wird mit dem Lederriemen und Schleifpaste abgezogen.
Für unterwegs kommt der keramische Missarka mit.

Schaut mal hier nach, da gibt es reichlich Tips zum Messerschleifen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Ulli3D (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Also ich habe mir auf der Jagd und Hund mal wieder einen großen Belgischen Brocken in 200 mm x 60 mm gegönnt, nachdem mein alter irgendwo "verdunstet" ist. Ist zwar Handarbeit aber die Messer werden richtig scharf.


----------



## Purist (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Künstlicher Wasserschleifstein, 2 Körnungen, ich glaube Mittel und fein. Hat 10€ gekostet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## zorra (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

...Samuraistein...Irischer Flusskiesel sind die besten...schwer zu bekommen...Belgischer broken oder Makitastein sehr gut....alles Wasserschleifer oder mit Wasser und flüssiger Seife....für Filettiermesser reicht ein Keramitstahl der ist aus Porzellan und kostet 10euro bei Ikea.
gr.zorra


----------



## Schneidi (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Weshalb selbst schärfen?
> Eines von "Nesmuk" kaufen, dann hast du 30 Jahre kostenlosen Schleifservice.



Für des geld kann man sich auch bald ein lebensvorrat an messern kaufen. Zumindest von billigmessern, wie sie die meisten haben


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Schneidi schrieb:


> Für des geld kann man sich auch bald ein lebensvorrat an messern kaufen. Zumindest von billigmessern, wie sie die meisten haben


 


Hallo Schneidi,#h
gebe dir bei deiner Aussage völlig recht, brauchen tut man so etwas nicht. Aber zum Angeln braucht man auch nicht unbedingt eine Exist oder Branzino, wohlmöglich mit einer handgebauten Edelrute. Zander, Hecht und Gesellen kann man auch preiswerter fangen.
Aber wenn man es sich leisten kann, dann macht es doch Spass.#6


----------



## Dakarangus (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ich mag den Begriff "must have" eigentlich nicht, weil er für das Schüren von Unzufriedenheit und den daraus folgenden Konsum steht. Aber wenn man es nicht übertreibt und es ein persönliches "must have" ist, eine Sache, an der man einfach Spaß hat und weiß, dass es eigentlich unnötig ist, ist das doch schön. 

Zum Thema: ich nehme einen herbertz-abzieher. Damit kann jeder umgehen. Die Wirkung ist aber nicht so gut, man kann den nur zum NACHschärfen nehmen, nicht zum schärfen von völlig stumpfen Messern.

Generell lässt sich ein gutes Messer auch besser schärfen als ein schlechtes, liegt nicht immer nur am Schärfer.
Ich hab z.B. ein Helle-Fischmesser (auch so ein Must have |supergri ) das ziehe ich 2x, höchstens 3x ab und dann kann es weiter gehen. Wenn ich es öfters abziehe wirds nur noch gefährlich, nicht mehr sinnvoll scharf.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ich bin kein "Messer-Fan", deshalb hab ich auch überhaupt keine Leidenschaft beim Kauf, der Pflege oder dem Schärfen der Messer.

Ich hab einen kleinen Vulkanus Messerschärfer seit vielen Jahren. 
3 x durchziehen. Scharf. 

Idiotensicher und blitzschnell - für mich die ideale Lösung!


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ein absolutes Must-Have (  ) ist für mich der "Lansky Crock Stick Pocket" absolut idiotensicheres Teil und für das meiste zu gebrauchen.

Habe bis jetzt jedes meiner Messer damit in kurzer Zeit Rasiermesserscharf bekommen, und er passt an den Schlüsselbund oder in den Beutel für die Angelausrüstung.

Zwar gibts nur einen bzw. zwei Fix-Winkel aber für gut 90% aller Messer ist er absolut tauglich.


----------



## Katteker (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Hab keine Edelmesser, aber auch kein Schrott.

Die werden 1x im Jahr, höchstens 2x, mit einem günstigen Kombistein mit 2 Körnungen geschliffen.

Vor jeder Benutzung noch ein paar Züge über einen vernünfigen Wetzstahl und die Messer behalten lange ihre Schärfe. Zu mehr hab ich keine Lust, ich würde meine Messer aber trotzdem als vernünftig scharf bezeichnen.


----------



## labralehn (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ich verwende Arkansassteine. (Ölschleifsteine). Habe die mal geschenkt bekommen in 3 Körnungen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ich benutze auch keine High-End-Messer, aber auch keinen Schrott. Speziell Filetier-Messer und andere Küchen-Messer müssen bei mir richtig scharf sein, sonst macht mir das keinen Spaß.

Daher verwende ich Wassersteine in 3 Körnungen und einen Lederriemen zum Abziehen. Damit bekomme ich jedes halbwegs vernünftige Messer richtig scharf.

Das müssen keine Messer im dreistelligen Euro-Bereich sein. Kleiner Tipp: Manche Messer-Hersteller bieten Fabrikverkauf an. Mein Filetiermesser habe ich in Solingen direkt bei Zwilling gekauft - zu 1/3 des Normalpreises, weil im Griff eine kleine Ecke kaputt ist.

Damit hat man dann auch bei Barschen keine Probleme...


----------



## Skipa (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ich trau´s mich ja fast net zu sagen, aber mein Mora Billigmesser zieh ich nur über ne umgedrehte Kaffeetasse (der Wulst am Boden) und es wird für mich ausreichend scharf...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Und das funktioniert sogar direkt am Wasser mit gefundenen Steinen, wenn man sonst nix hat ...


----------



## Andal (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Welches Messer und wie perfekt schärfen?

Da kann man ebenso gut nach "dem Frikadellen und Kartoffelsalatrezept" fragen! :m

Ich benütze Stein und Stahl, frei Hand. Weil ichs hab und kann. #h


----------



## zokker (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Du weißt doch andal, der gemeine deutsche strebt immer nach perfektionismus.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Also ich Schärfe meine Schneidwaren immer nur mit Abziehsteinen und dann mit dem Stahl. Bin immer damit klar gekommen. Aber ein Stahl ersetzt niemals das Schleifen, wie viele glauben, sondern dient lediglich der Auffrischung des Messerschliffs. Wenn stumpf dann stumpf. Ob mit Stahl oder ohne.


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Skipa schrieb:


> Ich trau´s mich ja fast net zu sagen, aber mein Mora Billigmesser zieh ich nur über ne umgedrehte Kaffeetasse (der Wulst am Boden) und es wird für mich ausreichend scharf...




Die Mora-Messer sind sowieso allen Fabrikaten aus Solingen haushoch überlegen die in der selben Preisklasse mitspielen (10-30€)
Die wohl meistunterschätzten Teile sind das, ich musste rund 100€ ausgeben um ein vernünftiges aus Solingen zu haben, und nicht ein solches mit Kinderschutzklinge die nur so eben mal ein stück Papier zerschneiden kann, bei Mora kriegst du für 12€  ein Messer das von der Fabrik her direkt zum Haare stutzen taugt, und nicht erst nachgeschliffen werden muss.

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist dort das "Mora TopQ Allround" mit rostfreier Klinge, ist jetzt gut ein halbes Jahr in Benutzung und schneidet noch Tau-Seile als seien sie aus Butter gemacht :vik:


----------



## hesi01 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

meines Erachtens gibt es nur einen Weg, ein Messer ordentlich zu schärfen und das ist mit dem Wetzstahl. Ganz feine klingen kann man auch mit einen Ölstein ordentlich abziehen.
Diese ominösen Messerschärfer wo man die Klingen so durchziehen muß, sind ein absoluter Mist, die zerstören mehr die Klinge als das sie geschärft wird, was dann bei teuren Messern schon sehr schade ist.
Einen Tip hab ich noch, wenn mal kein Wetzstahl zur Hand ist:
Nehmt einen normalen Teller dreht ihn um und zieht die Klinge über den Boden des Tellers langsam drüber. *Aber Achtung immer weg vom Körper*


----------



## zokker (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



hesi01 schrieb:


> meines Erachtens gibt es nur einen Weg, ein Messer ordentlich zu schärfen und das ist mit dem Wetzstahl.


Na ein Glück Du hast "meines Erachtens" geschrieben, denn das ist Quatsch.
Mit einem Wetzstahl richtet man eine Klinge wieder auf, mehr nicht. Ein W-Stahl trägt kein Material ab.


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Nur das ein Wetzstahl im Grunde absolut garnix mit schärfen zu tun hat  
Wetzstahl nimmst du zum begradigen von Unebenheiten auf bereits sehr scharfen klingen, schärfen ist damit nicht, auch wenns bei einem bereits sehr scharfen Messer am Ende den Anschein erwecken könnte.  

Und das das von mir genannte Teil(Lansky Crock Stick Pocket) nix taugt, kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. 
Jedes Messer das ich bisher damit geschärft habe, angefangen beim 10€ Mora über das 150€ Fallkniven bis hin zum 200€ Benchmade hab ich damit wieder scharf gekriegt, bzw. von scharf auf rasierschärfe gebracht. 
Es wird zwar nie ein mehrteiligen Schleifparkour auf verschiedenen Steinen mit abziehen am Lederiemen ersetzen, aber für die Größe und den Preis sowie der simplen Anwendung verdient das Teil mehr als ungläubige Aussagen. 

Zumal die Keramikstäbe so fein sind, das sich selbst nach einem Jahr auf meinem EDC-Messer kaum was in Sachen abrieb gezeigt hat.

#h


----------



## Katteker (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



zokker schrieb:


> Na ein Glück Du hast "meines Erachtens" geschrieben, denn das ist Quatsch.
> Mit einem Wetzstahl richtet man eine Klinge wieder auf, mehr nicht. Ein W-Stahl trägt kein Material ab.



Naja, auch wenn das immer gerne behauptet wird, der feine Metallstaub der nach dem abziehen mit dem Wetzstahl auf der Messerklinge ist sagt mir etwas anderes


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Naja, auch wenn das immer gerne behauptet wird,  der feine Metallstaub der nach dem abziehen mit dem Wetzstahl auf der  Messerklinge ist sagt mir etwas anderes



Ja, wenn du einen gezogenen Stahl benutzt, dann hast du auch Abtrag. Nur die meisten hier benutzen sowas erst garnicht und kennen deshalb auch nur nen Abziehstahl.
Aber wie du damit eine anständige Schleifgeometrie erzeugst würde ich gerne sehen. Klar schneidet das Ding, aber wie lange und wie gut. Du erzeugst eine rauhe Oberfläche mit unnötigem Abtrag (eben das was du im folgenden bemängelst).



hesi01 schrieb:


> Diese ominösen Messerschärfer wo man die Klingen so durchziehen muß,  sind ein absoluter Mist, die zerstören mehr die Klinge als das sie  geschärft wird, was dann bei teuren Messern schon sehr schade ist.



Das trifft auf Hartmetall besetzte Billigprodukte zu, aber ist ansonsten Blödsinn. Wie bereits gesagt, Crockstick ist bestes Gegenbeispiel. Ganz zu schweigen von Spyderco Triangle usw.

Nur gut das es hier Einige besser als du wissen....


----------



## Nevisthebrave (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



zokker schrieb:


> Na ein Glück Du hast "meines Erachtens" geschrieben, denn das ist Quatsch.
> Mit einem Wetzstahl richtet man eine Klinge wieder auf, mehr nicht. Ein W-Stahl trägt kein Material ab.



seh ich genauso.
für alle dünnen Messer ohne Profilklinge hab ich so einen
wasserschleifstein mit 2 Körnungen, pro Seite je eine.
mit etwas Übung und richtigem Anstellwinkel perfekt geschärfte
Messer. und macht auch Spass.
man fühlt sich ein wenig wie Rambo vorm Krieg gegen alle
:vik:
alle "schwierigen" Messer bring ich zum Schleifer


----------



## zokker (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Naja, auch wenn das immer gerne behauptet wird, der feine Metallstaub der nach dem abziehen mit dem Wetzstahl auf der Messerklinge ist sagt mir etwas anderes


Dann hast Du einen billigen groben Wetzstahl der Material abträgt. Die produzierte Schneide ist aber dann rau und nicht scharf. Mach mal den Nageltest: Klinge mit der Schneide über die vordere Kante des Daumennagels ziehen, nur Eigengewicht des Messers, da darf nichts rubbeln oder hacken.


----------



## big_fisch_hunter (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Also ich ziehe meine Marttiinis über die Rückseite von Omas Porzellantellern. Ohne ihr Wissen :q. Die werden Perfekt damit. Muss allerdings sagen, das meine Messer auch nie wirklich Stumpf waren. Ich musste daher nie wirklich viel "Schärfe" zufügen. Wie das mit ganz stumpfen Klingen ist. Die würde ich entweder zum Profi geben oder über einen Stein Ziehen. Diese Messerschärfer von Ikea und co. kannste gleich in den Müll werfen!


----------



## Ralufragnar (19. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Messer schleifen ist reine Übungssache man muss ein Gefühl entwickeln. Am besten nen Wetzstein kaufen und sich anem billig Messer austoben.
Ein richtig scharfes Messer erhalte ich sowieso nicht im Alltagshandel.
Im Notfall den Metzger um die Ecke fragen der kann einem die Messer schärfen.


----------



## zokker (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Ralufragnar schrieb:


> Messer schleifen ist reine Übungssache man muss ein Gefühl entwickeln.
> Richtig, mache lernen es aber nie.
> Am besten nen Wetzstein kaufen und sich anem billig Messer austoben.
> Man sollte sich das aber vorher aber mal zeigen und erklären lassen.
> ...


Gruß an alle Schleifer


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Na dem Metzger um die Ecke würde ich nicht unbedingt ein Messer geben. Denn da werden meist nur richtige Gebrauchsmesser geschärft. Das Ergebniss könnte dich dann etwas schockieren.


----------



## Katteker (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



zokker schrieb:


> Dann hast Du einen billigen groben Wetzstahl der Material abträgt. Die produzierte Schneide ist aber dann rau und nicht scharf. Mach mal den Nageltest: Klinge mit der Schneide über die vordere Kante des Daumennagels ziehen, nur Eigengewicht des Messers, da darf nichts rubbeln oder hacken.


 

Naja, ich hab den hier: Link geht irgendwie nicht... Einfach bei Amazon diesen Sucbegriff eingeben: 

WMF 1895556030 Wetzstahl Spitzenklasse Plus 25 cm 


Ob der gut/schlecht, billig/hochwertig, güntig/teuer ist, mögen andere entscheiden.... Ich bin jedenfalls seit Jahren sehr zufrieden.

Ne ne, da ist nichts rau. Alles glatt wie ein Babypo. Wie gesagt, bei mir: Schleifen: Stein, Schärfe erhalten: Stahl. Ich mach das nu auch schon ein paar Jahre und komme sehr gut zu recht. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass Stahl oft eben doch einen (geringen) Abtrag hat.





Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du einen gezogenen Stahl benutzt, dann hast du auch Abtrag. Nur die meisten hier benutzen sowas erst garnicht und kennen deshalb auch nur nen Abziehstahl.
> Aber wie du damit eine anständige Schleifgeometrie erzeugst würde ich gerne sehen.


 
Meins du mich? Die Schleifgeometrie (tolles Wort |rolleyes) erzeuge ich auf dem Stein. Mit dem Wetzstahl wird, wie geschrieben, nur die Schärfe erhalten.



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Klar schneidet das Ding, aber wie lange und wie gut. Du erzeugst eine rauhe Oberfläche mit unnötigem Abtrag (eben das was du im folgenden bemängelst).


 


Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Das trifft auf Hartmetall besetzte Billigprodukte zu, aber ist ansonsten Blödsinn. Wie bereits gesagt, Crockstick ist bestes Gegenbeispiel. Ganz zu schweigen von Spyderco Triangle usw.
> 
> Nur gut das es hier Einige besser als du wissen....


 
Das hat jemand anders geschrieben... (Falls du mich meinstest)


----------



## Katteker (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Oder ich frag mal anders (und passender zum Thema): Welchen Stahl benutzt ihr denn so, ohne Abtrag?


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

@Katteker, du hast schon Recht, denn einen minimalen Abrieb produziert jeder Stahl!
Den benutze ich nun seit über dreisig Jahren, um meine Skalpelle und Arbeitsmesser zu schärfen.
Dickoron Saphirzug 30cm

http://www.kontor-bauer.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=674

Die ursprünglich vorhandenen Saphirzüge sind nicht mehr erkennbar, Messer werden dennoch super scharf.

Jürgen


----------



## wobbler68 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Hallo

Günstige und scharfe Messer für die Küche hole ich mir günstig auf einem Monatlichen(hier in der Gegend)sogenannten "Schweinemarkt":q.
Viele fliegende Händler, mit allen was es gibt.
Ist eine Mischung aus Wochenmarkt,Kleidung,Putzmittel,Teppichen,Tieren,Haushaltswaren usw.|uhoh:


Als letztes gab es so eins hier, für 5€
http://www.messer-mit-tradition.de/windmuehlenmesser-details.php?artikel_nummer=0403.450.02


Und in der Küche werden die Messer *vor* jedem Gebrauch 1-2 mal sanft, über den hier abgezogen. http://www.messer-mit-tradition.de/windmuehlenmesser-details.php?artikel_nummer=B-BS-b-I-06
Reicht völlig aus.Die werden nie stumpf.

Fürs grobe Angelmesser(No Name,Marttini ,Herbertz) reicht, zuhause so was
http://www.messer-mit-tradition.de/windmuehlenmesser-details.php?artikel_nummer=SAL6
Am Wasser findet sich zur Not auch mal ein "weicher" Stein.



Hier mal was zum nachlesen zum Schärfen
Den Katalog DICTUM Schärffibel - Deutsch ganz unten kann man kostenlos runter laden.
http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/page/18_00_00_00_kataloge.htm


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Das hat jemand anders geschrieben... (Falls du mich meinstest)



Nee, du warst nicht gemeint, ich bezog mich auf Hesi01.
Irgendwie beim zitieren verloren gegangen, werde es nachbessern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei mir: Schleifen: Stein, Schärfe erhalten: Stahl. Ich mach das nu auch schon ein paar Jahre und komme sehr gut zu recht. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass Stahl oft eben doch einen (geringen) Abtrag hat.
> 
> .................................
> 
> ...



So ist das, so ist das richtig..

Wobei man beim abzíehen (wie beim Schleifen selber auch) auch immer von "grober" zu feinerer "Körnung" arbeitet, bis zum abziehen am Schluss an einem glatten Lederriemen, auch der Tipp mit Porzellantellerkanten ist ein guter..

Die Frage, die sich jeder stellen muss, ist auch die, ob er eine möglichst hohe Schärfe per se will, oder eine lange Gebrauchsschärfe (neben dem verwendeten Stahl ist dass das Thema Schleifgeometrie, da kommen dann Geräte wie Lansky mit festen Winkeln schnell an ihre Grenzen)..

Wie so oft, sind das aber auch teilweise filosofische Fragen.

Fakt ist:
Schleifen per Hand auf dem Stein ist relativ schnell und einfach erlernbar - sowohl für hohe End- wie lange Gebrauchsschärfe.

Das Abziehen während der Arbeit ist eh ein Muss.

Je mehr man mit einem Messer arbeitet, desto wichtiger wird das.

Und lasst nicht beim Metzger schleifen - die hauen ihre 5 Euro-Messer oft über den Bandschleifer, da glüht jeder hochwertigere Stahl ruckzuck aus und hält keinerlei Schärfe mehr.

Genauso ist von diesen wandernden Scheren- und Messerschleifern abzuraten..

Es gibt viele Berichte und Videos im Netz zum Thema Messer schleifen, Steine kosten nicht die Welt, ein guter Abzieher auch nicht..

Immer ran und versuchen (zuerst mit preiswerten Messern, geht schneller und ist bei "Versagen" nicht so schlimm!!), es tut nicht weh und hilft einem viel.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



> Als letztes gab es so eins hier, für 5€
> http://www.messer-mit-tradition.de/w...er=0403.450.02


Kenne ich noch von Muttern,der rostende Stahl wird schon vom Anschauen rattenscharf, hält nur den Schnitt nicht lange, ähnlich wie bei den Opinels.

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

@ wobbler68
schöner Messer hast, wäre mir aber zu schwer, ich bleibe bei meinen.


----------



## Baramundi (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

In einem Messerschäfthread vor ein paar Jahren gab es auch einen Link zu einer deutschen Firma, die eine Schleißapperatur anbot, in der das Messer eingespannt wurde und dann die Klinge mit rotierenden kleine Schleifsteinen geschärf wurde; sah idiotensicher aus und hat um die 100€ gekostet. 

Ich finde den Link leider nicht mehr, weiss jemand, was das für ein Maschinchen war?


----------



## Fattony (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ich seh schon - das schärfen wir hier bei einigen als Religion betrieben 

Ich habe mir jetzt den Lansky Mini Crock Stick bestellt. 

Den leg ich in meinen Koffer und Ruhe ist - sieht ziemlich Idiotensicher aus und dadurch das ich noch nie (!!) ein Messer geschärft habe - probiere ich es einmal mit diesem.

Schreibe dann hier (schätze nächste Woche) meine Erfahrungen damit rein - als vollkommener Laie natürlich |rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ich benutze das gleiche wie Kollege Zocker, wenn stumpf - ein Stück abbrechen. .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Vielleicht hilfts ja jemanden:
[youtube1]my9QltOLzF0[/youtube1]


----------



## Riesenangler (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ich zieh meine Arbeitsmesser jeden zweiten Tag ab. ich habe schon keine Haare mehr an den Armen, wo ich meine Schärfetests durchführen kann. Da musste auch schon das eine Oder andere Mal mein Gesicht herhalten oder auch die Waden. Wenn man sich dann schneidet, was bei mir eher selten vorkommt, dann kann Mann wenigstens noch einen Heldenepos erzählen. Die Systeme mit denen man Messer einfach nur irgendwo durchzieht, sind nach meinen Tests einfach nur Schrott und Geldschlucker.


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Fattony schrieb:


> Ich seh schon - das schärfen wir hier bei einigen als Religion betrieben
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt den Lansky Mini Crock Stick bestellt.
> 
> ...



  Kleiner Tipp am Rande von mir, die beste Schneide habe ich mit dem "Lansky Mini Crock Stick" erreicht, in dem ich das Messer beim schleifen folgendermaßen gehalten habe:






Zuerst stellst du das Messer in dem Winkel wie rechts auf dem Bild zu sehen an, und führst es dann möglichst zentriert  hin und zurück.
Zugegeben beim Mora ist da nicht gerade viel Spiel nach links und rechts, aber bei dünneren Messern halt schauen das beim hin-und-zurück ziehen möglichst alles mittig zentriert ist.

Je nachdem wie scharf das Messer ist, ganz leichten Druck ausüben.
Gegen Ende, hälst du quasi nur noch das Gewicht des Messer auf den Fingern und fährst es mit nahezu keinen Druck auf den Klingenrücken mittig durch die Öffnung, danach solltest du dich damit rasieren können! #6

Das Mora auf dem Bild zB ist bereits ein Jahr alt, und wurde sogar schon zum Holz hacken benutzt, ist aber nach 1-2Minuten auf dem "Lansky" alle 3-4 Monate wieder rasiermesserscharf! 


(Bevor jetzt ein Klug.......er kommt, mir ist klar das keines dieser Messer auch nur annäherend die Schärfe erhält dir ein, echtes Rasiermesser hat, schon alleine wegen der Klingengeometrie/Dicke, also spart euch den Kommentar. Haare stutzen wird aber trotzdem gehen, nur halt nicht so geschmeidig und sanft wie mit meinem Thiers Issard zB.)


#h


----------



## thanatos (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Selbstverständlich ist Messerschleifen eine Religion,außer Rasiermesser hab ich noch kein Messer gekauft das ich nicht erstmal umgeschliffen hab daß es meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.Erst mal auf ner Naßschleifscheibe den 
Winkel auf das gewünschte Maß bringen dann auf Abziehsteinen fein abziehen und zum Schluß auf ner Lappenscheibe das ganze polieren.
Die Erhaltung der Schärfe richtet sich nach dem Material ,für das Martini
welches eh nur Schau ist ,nehm ich nur zum Häuten,reicht ein Stahl,für
die Anderen(Puma,Helle,Giesser und Eigenbauten aus Schnellstahl)hab ich immer einen kleinen Arkansasstein und Schleifschwämme dabei.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

@Fattony
Damit  haste nix verkehrt gemacht, wirst du sehen. Kann beim ersten Mal ggf.  etwas dauern, aber "Untarmhaarscharf" solltest du je nach Klinge  problemlos schaffen.

Edit: OK, Schneiderlein hat es ja schon gesagt. 

Und was an den Mart*t*i*i*ni nur Schau sein soll? Erklär mir mal.


----------



## thanatos (22. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> @Fattony
> Damit  haste nix verkehrt gemacht, wirst du sehen. Kann beim ersten Mal ggf.  etwas dauern, aber "Untarmhaarscharf" solltest du je nach Klinge  problemlos schaffen.
> 
> Edit: OK, Schneiderlein hat es ja schon gesagt.
> ...



|uhoh: Das Martini hab ich gekauft weil jeder Depp es hochgelobt hat,es ist von der schnitthaltigkeit einfach mein schlechtestes
Messer,da muß der Abziehstahl immer zur Hand sein zum 
häuten ist es aber wegen seiner flexibilität ganz brauchbar,
aber da hab ich bedeutend preiswertere Messer in der Küche.


----------



## Nestola (22. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ich schleif immer mit meinem Dremel  Top ergebnis


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Dremel? Autsch.

@thanatos
OK, Schnitthaltigkeit kann vielleicht etwas schlechter sein (je nach Modell, Stahlart, Schleifwinkel, Klingengeometrie), aber schlecht sind sie nicht wirklich.

Noch etwas was gut und günstig ist (auch wenn es nicht so aussieht) kommt aus dem schwedischen Möbelhaus:

http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/80149318/


Ergibt eine gute Schärfe, noch einmal über den Riemen und für den normalen Küchenbenutzer reicht es vollkommen.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (22. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Und lasst nicht beim Metzger schleifen - die hauen ihre 5 Euro-Messer oft über den Bandschleifer, da glüht jeder hochwertigere Stahl ruckzuck aus und hält keinerlei Schärfe mehr.
Ich glaube da hast du wohl nur unfähige Fleischer gesehen.
Auf einem Band schleift man nur ganz leicht und dann mit der Filzscheibe den Rest.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## noob4ever (22. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Welche Körnungen sollte man haben um gängige Messer und Küchenmesser zu schleifen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sserevent-bei-messer-maurer-in-heilbronn.html



> Wir haben einen Stein mit zwei Seiten mit jeweils verschiedenen Korngrößen verwendet, und zwar die eine Seite mit 400, die andere mit 1000 (Japan - Körnung, s. o.)..


----------



## Bobster (22. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Heute vom "fahrenden Gesellen"(Scherenschleifer), der bei uns noch übers Land fährt, zurück.
Jedes Jahr ein Grundschliff #6
...übers Jahr dann von mir mit ner Feile nachgeschärft:q
Klappt prima dem Meterhecht mit einem Schlag den Kopf.....
mhhh...eventuell bin ich jetzt doch im falschen Tröt


----------



## zokker (22. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Heute vom "fahrenden Gesellen"(Scherenschleifer), der bei uns noch übers Land fährt, zurück.
> Jedes Jahr ein Grundschliff #6
> ...übers Jahr dann von mir mit ner Feile nachgeschärft:q
> Klappt prima dem Meterhecht mit einem Schlag den Kopf.....
> mhhh...eventuell bin ich jetzt doch im falschen Tröt



Was machste denn mit Deinen Messerchen. Wale zerlegen, an ne Wand hängen? Mit Stellen freischneiden oder sich durch`s Unterholz schlagen ist es bei Euch doch etwas kompliziert, oder?

Ansonsten Thema verfehlt, hier geht`s um`s Messer schärfen und nicht um Angeberei mit zweifelhaften Sammelleidenschaften.#d


----------



## madpraesi (22. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

@zokker |wavey:

Suuuuuper Antwort #6 #6 #6

Der geht nicht angeln sondern schlachten #d

Im Sauerland heißt das auch Wildschweinweitwurfmesserwerfen |bigeyes

Gruß Christian


----------



## Bobster (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Damit sich die " simple minds" Gemüter wieder beruhigen,
 hier die Version mit den dazugehörigen EDEN Nassschleifsteinen :q


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Jaja, Hauptsache man sieht das ESEE .... hast du es so nötig?


----------



## Bobster (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Anscheinend besteht großes Interesse :q,
 deshalb hier noch einmal die wirklich vorzüglichen EDEN Schleifsteine.....und ich kann nur jedem Empfehlen, entsprechende Tutorials über das schleifen/schärfen per Hand
 im Netzt nachzulesen und es selber einmal zu versuchen.

 200/800er Körnung für den Anschliff
 2000/5000er Körnung für den absoluten Feinschliff


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



zokker schrieb:


> Mit einem Wetzstahl richtet man eine Klinge wieder auf, mehr nicht. Ein W-Stahl trägt kein Material ab.


Stimm fast aber nicht ganz:
Wisch mal den Wetzstahl vorher peinlich sauber (Zewa,ToiPa,Tempo,etc.), wetze ein Messer, und wische wieder, da ist immer etwas schwarzer Metallstaub. 
Den man vor Benutzung in Esswaren eben wirklich wegwischen sollte.


----------



## donak (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ... da ist immer etwas schwarzer Metallstaub.
> Den man vor Benutzung in Esswaren eben wirklich wegwischen sollte.



Es wird doch so oft von Eisenmangel gesprochen... |wavey:

Warum muss man sich aufregen weil Bobster seine Messer zeigt??? Er zeigt doch auch Schleifsteine... Nur weil er eventuell mehrere Messer hat? Albern...

Nichts destotrotz, der Thread ist interessant.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Messer ist ja durchaus interessant, verwässert den Thread aber immer mehr.
Vielleicht einfach nen neuen Thread a la "Zeigt her Eure Messer". 
Gab glaube ich schonmal einen mit handgemachten Messern, war durchaus interessant.

Zum Thema: der 2000/5000er Eden ist aber noch nicht der "absolute Feinschliff", dafür ist er viel zu hart.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



zokker schrieb:


> Was machste denn mit Deinen Messerchen. Wale zerlegen, an ne Wand hängen? Mit Stellen freischneiden oder sich durch`s Unterholz schlagen ist es bei Euch doch etwas kompliziert, oder?
> 
> Ansonsten Thema verfehlt, hier geht`s um`s Messer schärfen und nicht um Angeberei mit zweifelhaften Sammelleidenschaften.#d


 

@ Zokker,

vielleicht fängt Bobster auch größere Fische als Du?
Ist ein Neidfaktor im Spiel? :m


----------



## zokker (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Zokker,
> 
> vielleicht fängt Bobster auch größere Fische als Du?
> Ist ein Neidfaktor im Spiel? :m



Mach ja sein das er größere Fische fängt. Aber dann soll er die Posten und nicht irgendwelche Schickimickimesser. Ich hab auch eine Machete, Eigenbau aus einem Sägeblatt und die wird auch ihrem Zweck gemäß benutzt und nicht nur poliert. Und wenn ich ein Messer oder eine Machete in der Hand habe, bekomme ich nicht gleich ne feuchte Hose.
 Zum Neidfaktor. Ich wohne in der Mecklenburger Seenplatte und habe ein schönes Boot auf dem ich oft übernachte. Meterhechte und Aale, jenseits der 3 Pfund Marke, zähle ich schon lange nicht mehr. Neidisch bin ich bestimmt auf keinen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



zokker schrieb:


> Mach ja sein das er größere Fische fängt. Aber dann soll er die Posten und nicht irgendwelche Schickimickimesser. Ich hab auch eine Machete, Eigenbau aus einem Sägeblatt und die wird auch ihrem Zweck gemäß benutzt und nicht nur poliert. Und wenn ich ein Messer oder eine Machete in der Hand habe, bekomme ich nicht gleich ne feuchte Hose.
> Zum Neidfaktor. Ich wohne in der Mecklenburger Seenplatte *und habe ein schönes Boot auf dem ich oft übernachte. Meterhechte und Aale, jenseits der 3 Pfund Marke, zähle ich schon lange nicht mehr.* Neidisch bin ich bestimmt auf keinen.


 

Glaube ich auf Grund der vielen Bilder absolut.:m


----------



## thanatos (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Bleibt doch mal ganz gelassen ,manch einer muß eben damit raus was er hat,haben doch eigendlich genug Angebertreads (Was ich gekauft habe-
Higthend....etc) reicht ihnen vielleicht nicht.
Sind doch genug nette Sachen beschrieben worden,das Video von 
Thomas wie man von Hand abzieht ist doch super.
Was ich nicht verstehe wie man mit einem Stahl den Grat aufrichtet,der Grat wird nach dem Schleifen entfernt,(hab ich mal so gelernt im Werkzeugbau)ein Stahl egal wie fein oder grob ist eine Form von Feile mit der man Material abträgt,da sieht es schon beim simplen 440 mau aus.


----------



## zokker (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wetzstahl
Da steht alles drin, auch über's aufrichten.
Gruß, ich muß in bett.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



thanatos schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe wie man mit einem Stahl den Grat aufrichtet



Das ist eine sehr verkürzte Darstellung für richtigen Wetzstahl (also nicht die schlechten, die Material wegnehmen, dafür ist ein Stein besser, sondern ein reiner, nicht wegnehmender Stahl wie früher üblich).

Beim arbeiten wird ein Messer an der Schneidkante immer kleine Risse, Dellen etc. erhalten, sei es an Gräten und Knochen oder harten Gemüsestrünken, sei es auf dem Schneidbrett.

Der reine Abziehstahl ohne Wegnahme "richtet" sozusagen diese entstandenen Unebenheiten wieder auf eine Linie (Grat, Schneidkante), so dass das Messer weniger reisst und mehr schneidet...

Deswegen mag ich auch diese diamantbesetzten Teile nicht so, das ist nix anderes als ein schlechter Stein, der Material durch die zu grobe Körnung eher wegreisst denn wegschleift und damit eine kurzfristige, aber schlechte (Säge)Schärfe erreicht.

Schleifen mit Steinen von grob nach fein, danach abziehen von grob nach fein, wer will kann noch polieren.

Und den Abziehstahl während des Arbeiten, um immer wieder "den Grat aufzurichten" (sprich also: die durchs Arbeiten entstandenen "Sägezähne" aufrichten und auf Linie bringen)..

Reicht das nicht mehr, um gute Arbeitsschärfe zu haben, muss erneute der Schleifstein ran.

Da so ein Messer aber wesentlich länger scharf bleibt, ist der Materialabtrag insgesamt bei gleicher Schärfe deutlich geringer als beim bearbeiten mit Diamantstählen etc...

Für viele vielleicht wichtig bei hochwertigen Messern...


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Jetzt lasst den armen Bobster doch mal an einem Stück 

Das Izula ist ein klasse Messer für den Preis, habe auch eines in meiner Sammlung, allerdings durch den rostanfälligen Stahl eigentlich fast absolut angeluntauglich, wenn man nicht peinlichst genau darauf achtet das das Messer nach dem Herzstich/Kiemenschnitt sofort gut mit Wasser ausgespühlt wird, und mit Balistol und Konsorten geölt wird 


Ein Izula mit dem rostfreien Mora-Stahl wäre top, könntest du leicht am Gürtel befestigen und es wäre leicht in der Handhabung, paracord noch durch G10-Schalen ersetzen und gut ist 



#h


----------



## Taxidermist (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



> Der reine Abziehstahl ohne Wegnahme "richtet" sozusagen diese  entstandenen Unebenheiten wieder auf eine Linie (Grat, Schneidkante), so  dass das Messer weniger reisst und mehr schneidet...


Mir hat ein Messerschmied mal erklärt, dass beim Abziehen mit dem Stahl, der beim Schleifen auf dem Stein entstandene Grat, gebrochen wird!

Ein Wetzstahl hat noch eine wichtige Aufgabe, er ist er magnetisch und richtet die (magnetischen) Moleküle des Messerstahls aus, so das wieder eine geordnete molekulare gitterförmige Struktur entsteht.
Das ist im Ergebnis schärfer als "ungeordnete" Moleküle!

Jürgen


----------



## friedus (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir hat ein Messerschmied mal erklärt, dass beim Abziehen mit dem Stahl, der beim Schleifen auf dem Stein entstandene Grat, gebrochen wird!
> 
> 
> Jürgen



Also es tut mir herzlich Leid, dass ich dir hier wiedersprechen muss. Als gelernter und langjähriger Koch in der Hamburger Spitzengastronomie muss ich etwas ergänzen. Stumpfe Messer haben zugegebener Maßen noch einen gewissen Grat. Allerdings ist dieser oftmals so abgenutzt, dass es durchaus Sinn macht einen "neuen Grat" mithilfe eines oder am besten mehrerer Schleifsteine zu schaffen. Die Asiatischen Damaszener-Stahl-Messer werden von Haus aus ausschließlich mit Steinen in verschiedenen Härtegraden geschliffen. Ein verlorengeglaubtes Messer kann mit Schleifteinen neues Leben eingehaucht werden. Vorraussetzung ist selbstverständlich die korrekte Technik. Dieser bedarf es langwieriger Erfahrung. Sobald der richtige Winkel jedoch in Fleisch wie auch Blut übergegangen ist, bekommst du deine Messer schonender und gleichmäßiger Scharf als mit jeder "Schleifmaschinerie". Vor allem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Messer die über ein elektrisches Gerät geschliffen werden oftmals uneben sind. Nagut wir können uns natürlich darüber streiten ob es für den anglertechnischen "Ausbeiner" ausreichend ist... Ich denke der besagte Messerschmied würde gerne die schnelle "Mark" machen und rät aus Berufsbedingten Gründen von Schleifsteinen ab #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Stimmt beides..
Beim Schleifen Grat brechen, beim arbeiten das abziehen zum "glätten"..
Und das mit dem magnetischen kenn ich auch so..


----------



## Riesenangler (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ein schöner Satz. Nach dem der richtige Winkel wörtlich in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist. Schön Doppeldeutig. 
 Vor allem sollte man auch eines bedenken: Mit stumpfen Messer fügt man sich in der Regel schwerere Verletzungen zu als mit Scharfen. Weil bei stumpfen eben die Schnittkante rauer ist, reißt man damit die heftigeren Wunden.


----------



## friedus (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ein schöner Satz. Nach dem der richtige Winkel wörtlich in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist. Schön Doppeldeutig.
> Vor allem sollte man auch eines bedenken: Mit stumpfen Messer fügt man sich in der Regel schwerere Verletzungen zu als mit Scharfen. Weil bei stumpfen eben die Schnittkante rauer ist, reißt man damit die heftigeren Wunden.



Das sehe ich auch so. Zumal wirklich scharfe Messer einen gleichmäßigen chirugen-artigen glatten Schnitt hinterlassen. Die Schnittwunden heilen um einiges schneller und hinterlassen vorallem unauffällige Narben. Aber das gehört ja nicht wirklich mehr zum Thema


----------



## Taxidermist (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

@Friedus
Ich arbeite seit fast 40 Jahren täglich mit Messern(u.Skalpellen) und würde nie auf die Idee kommen, diese auf Schleifmaschinen o.ä. zu halten. Außer die sind so ruiniert, dass sie etwa eine neue Spitze brauchen, b.z.w. extreme Scharten o. Ausbrüche haben.
Der Spruch vom Messerschmied leuchtet mir auch nicht so recht ein, vielleicht wenn ein Messer nur einen groben Stein gesehen hat , kann man von einem Grat sprechen, der durch abziehen mit einem Stahl zu brechen ist. Bei feinkörnigen (2000/4000er) Steinen kann ich mir nämlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass da noch ein Grat zu brechen ist.
Mein Kumpel( Hobbykoch) mit dem ich in WG wohne, hat auch diese schweineteuren Japanmesser, samt den dazugehörigen Wassersteinen.
Dafür habe ich "Messerverbot", der würde ausrasten, wenn ich da mit meinem Stahl ran gehen würde!



> Zumal wirklich scharfe Messer einen gleichmäßigen chirugen-artigen  glatten Schnitt hinterlassen. Die Schnittwunden heilen um einiges  schneller und hinterlassen vorallem unauffällige Narben


Und das finde ich gehört zum Thema, aber Leute die mit scharfen Messern arbeiten, wissen dies ohnehin und die, welche sich mit stumpfen "Sägen" rumplagen, werden den Unterschied nie bemerken!

Jürgen


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ohh ja, das stimmt.
Weiß allerdings nicht ob es an den glatteren Schnitten einer scharfen Klinge liegt, oder daran das man unterbewusst viel sorgfälltiger mit den extra scharfen Messerchen umgeht.

Ich denke beides wird irgendwo eine gewisse Rolle spielen, aber hab bisher keine größeren Narben durch scharfe Messer erlitten, ich klebe meine Schnittverletzungen aber meist mit Gewebekleber selbst so das da wieder alles gerade verwächst also könnts auch daran liegen :vik:


#h


----------



## thanatos (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Liegt wohl nicht so sehr an der Sorgfältigkeit sondern man muß bedeutend weniger Kraft aufwenden und wenn man mal abrutscht ist da ja nicht viel Schwung drinn.
 @ Thomas ,danke ,man lernt immer noch was dazu.


----------



## mephisto (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

ich mach es mir einfach....
http://www.schleiferei-schumacher.de/

hab gestern erst wieder welche abgegeben.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ich kann meine Narben die ich von Messern habe, schon nicht mehr zählen. Mehrere Durchstiche im Arm, ins Bein ging auch schon mal einer, Fingerspitze weg geschnitten, glatter Schnitt in die Handinnenfläche, Bauchstich( Leicht nur etwa eine zentimeter tief). Fingernagel weg. Durchtritt in den Fuß( sollte wohl ein Scherz eines " Kumpels" sein, der ein Messer umgedreht in einen Stiefel gesteckt hat), einmal mit einer Lakepumpe acht Nadeleinstiche quer über den Arm als der Balken mit den Nadeln runterkam und ich versehentlich meine Hand noch in der Maschine hatte. Ich habe mir das meiste zu beginn meiner Lehre zugezogen. Schnitte in die Finger gibt es aber immer noch mal Gratis bis heute dazu.:vik:


----------



## zokker (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich kann meine Narben die ich von Messern habe, schon nicht mehr zählen. Mehrere Durchstiche im Arm, ins Bein ging auch schon mal einer, Fingerspitze weg geschnitten, glatter Schnitt in die Handinnenfläche, Bauchstich( Leicht nur etwa eine zentimeter tief). Fingernagel weg. Durchtritt in den Fuß( sollte wohl ein Scherz eines " Kumpels" sein, der ein Messer umgedreht in einen Stiefel gesteckt hat), einmal mit einer Lakepumpe acht Nadeleinstiche quer über den Arm als der Balken mit den Nadeln runterkam und ich versehentlich meine Hand noch in der Maschine hatte. Ich habe mir das meiste zu beginn meiner Lehre zugezogen. Schnitte in die Finger gibt es aber immer noch mal Gratis bis heute dazu.:vik:



Wo hast du denn deine lehre gemacht? Ich kenn das eigentlich nur so, das die lehrlinge nur mir kettenhandschuhen und k- schürtze ans zerlegeband durften. War auf jeden fall in der ddr so.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Das hat mit der größten DDR nichts zu tun. Du hast ja nicht immer nur am Zerlegetisch zu tun. Man hat ja auch hin und wieder zuhause ein oder zwei Messer in der Hand. Außerdem habe ich nicht behauptet das ich mir die ganzen Verletzungen nur auf der Arbeit zu gezogen habe. Und auf gut Zwanzig Jahre gerechnet, relativiert sich die Häufigkeit. Alles halb so wild. Wie gesagt , Stiche schon seit Ewigkeiten keine mehr, das war echt nur in der ersten Zeit. Schnitte gibt es immer mal.


----------



## zokker (26. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Son tollpatsch als kollegen hat ich auch mal, der hat sich nur in die pfoten gehackt. ;-)


----------



## thanatos (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



zokker schrieb:


> Son tollpatsch als kollegen hat ich auch mal, der hat sich nur in die pfoten gehackt. ;-)



:r Manometer ,kannst Du aber gemein sein,so´n großer Kerl 
 hat´s doch nicht so leicht seine Körper zu schützen ,sein 
 Augen sind doch auch nicht proportional größer.|supergri

 Das ganze Thema ist ja ganz interessant,das meiste was die Handarbeit betrifft hab ich ja auch schon ausprobiert und wenn ich nun mal ausnahmsweise ehrlich bin ich kann nicht sagen welche die beste Methode ist ,denn ein gutes Ergebniß
 hab ich mit allen erreicht.#6
 Hab wieder was neues ,ne Flexscheibe aus dem Goldschmiedebedarf bin leider noch nicht dazugekommen sie auszuprobieren.
 Ein Messer ist scharf wenn ein darauffallendes Haar sich längst aufspaltet-daran muß ich aber noch ein bischen arbeiten|supergri


----------



## zokker (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



thanatos schrieb:


> Hab wieder was neues ,ne Flexscheibe aus dem Goldschmiedebedarf



Was ist das denn, eine flex hab ich noch nie in der goldschmiedewerkstatt gesehen.


----------



## sonstwer (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Hi!

Ich schleife meine Messer, für Küche und Angeln auf einem 2000er japanischen Wasserstein.
Immer in einer 8-er Bewegung, ohne Führung.

Zwischendurch, immer wenn es nötig ist, ziehe ich sie auf einem feinen Flachstahl ab.

So sind alle meine Messer immer so scharf, daß man sich ohne Probleme damit rasieren könnte.

Es gibt kaum etwas unangenehmeres und unfallträchtigeres in der Küche, als stumpfe Messer!

Übrigens hab ich das im Laufe meiner Kindheit in einer Schlachterei (Familie) so gelernt und die Methode hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen!
Ich benutze aber auch (Außer zum Brot schneiden) ausschließlich Messer mir geraden, unprofilierten Schneiden.

LG,
frank


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Auch zum Brot/Brötchen schneiden taugt ein richtig scharfes Messer!
Mit den normalen Brotmessern, krümmelts zu doll, das macht dann keine allzugroße Sauerei auf der Arbeitsplatte 
Einfach mit der Spitze von oben einstechen und dann locker drumherum fahren, funktioniert prächtig!

Zumal, schleif du mal ein geriffeltes Messer!


----------



## thanatos (28. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



zokker schrieb:


> Was ist das denn, eine flex hab ich noch nie in der goldschmiedewerkstatt gesehen.



 auweia da ist mir doch ein Tippfehler unterlaufen,sollte
 Fex heißen ,das Schleifmittel ist da nicht keramisch gebunden
 sondern in einer gummiähnlichen Masse,müßte sich wie mit ner 
 Filzscheibe arbeiten,falls du das kennst wo das Schleifmittel
 aufgeleimt wird,.Wird dann nicht gegen die Schneide geschliffen sondern mit.


----------



## thanatos (29. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Was haltet ihr von Keramikmessern,sollen ja Härte 9 haben und sind somit nicht nachschärfbar dürften ja eigendlich bei normalem Gebrauch
 nicht an Schärfe verlieren.Hab eben mit meinem gearbeitet,hab es schon einige Jahre benutze es aber kaum,kann mich damit nicht so richtig anfreunden weiß aber nicht warum


----------



## Taxidermist (29. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

@thanatos
Keramikmesser wohl doch höchstens in der heimischen  Küche zum Tomaten schneiden!
Als Angelmesser taugt son Mist sowieso nicht, viel zu bruchgefährdet.
Ich will auch schon mal, z.B. ein Spaltblei mitm Messer öffnen können, schon dabei läufst du Gefahr dem Keramikspielzeug weh zu tun!
Da braucht es nicht mal nen Knochen,oder ne dicke Gräte, was das gleiche ist.
Außerdem geht es hier ja ums Schärfen von (Stahl)Messern,  Keramik ist mit "Haushaltsmitteln" nicht zu schärfen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Mir sind auch beim arbeiten in der Küche schon zu oft Messer runtergefallen - keine Chance für Keramik.....

Und auch die werden mit der Zeit stumpf - dauert nur länger..

Und dann ist nix mehr mit selber schärfen..


----------



## thanatos (29. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Danke euch beiden,ist auch mein Eindruck,wollte ich nur mal bestätigt haben ,wenn´s
auch am Thema vorbei war-sollt ich ne neue Seite aufmachen?


----------



## Fattony (4. April 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Fattony schrieb:


> Ich seh schon - das schärfen wir hier bei einigen als Religion betrieben
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab ihn Heute bekommen.
Zuerst ist mir aufgefallen wie klein er eig ist, aber das Ergebnis war top.

Gleich alle Küchenmesser geschärft ;-)

Tolles Teil


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seifert (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Vor Ewigkeiten hat mir ein früherer Kollege (Baumschulgärtner) einen (Kunst)Schleifstein besorgt- mit dem Teil werden alle Messer scharf,vom Küchenmesser bis zum Filetiermesser.
Wichtig:der richtige Schleifwinkel,nicht zu steil,aber auch nicht zu flach schleifen!
Und wenn's das Sahnetörtchen werden soll: auf einem Lederriemen abziehen.
Richtig geschliffen muß die Rasur am Kinn oder (ungefährlicher)Unterarm perfekt klappen!!


----------



## Scholle 0 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Moin,
Da hir so viele dabei sind unter euch die sich auskennen,
Frag ich mal so in die Runde ,
Ob jemand was über die Wertigkeit dieses Stückes Sagen kann.
Es ist ein Erbstück in 3. Generation .
MfG Scholle


----------



## Scholle 0 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Noch eine Detailansicht


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Erbstück in 3. Generation .
> MfG Scholle



Bist du dir mit dem Alter sicher? Aber selbst wenn, wirklich wertvoll sind die nicht. Sind eben weit verbreitete Gebrauchsgegenstände. Ich sage mal 30€ sind drin, also am besten selbst benutzen.


----------



## Scholle 0 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Sicher bin ich mir mit dem Alter und es ist und bleibt in Eigennutzung.
Die Fragestellung sollte für mich nur als grober Anhaltspunkt dienen,
Weil ich davon keine Ahnung habe.
MfG Scholle


----------



## Andal (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Nach meinem Sprachverständnis gehts bei der Wertigkeit, im Gegensatz zum reinen (Geld-) Wert, um die Nutzung.

Dick Stähle gehörten immer schon zu den wirklich guten Produkten und wenn er es auch noch in der 3. Generation tut, dann sprich das nur für diesen Stahl und es gibt absolut keinen Grund ihn nicht mehr zu verwenden. Für gleichwertige Stähle von Dick zahlt man heute ab 80,- € aufwärts. Hat dann aber auch Qualitäten, die eine normaler Hausgebrauch auch nach 4 Generationen noch nicht verschlissen hat.

Also: Behalten. Abziehen. Zufrieden sein!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ach so war das mit der Wert6igkeit gemeint. Da hat Andal natürlich Recht, Dick sind und waren gute Stähle.


----------



## Bobster (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Da hir so viele dabei sind unter euch die sich auskennen,
> Frag ich mal so in die Runde ,
> Ob jemand was über die Wertigkeit dieses Stückes Sagen kann.
> ...



Dafür würde ich mich auch an den Hersteller wenden.
http://www.dick.de/de/ueberuns_historie.php


----------



## zokker (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Nur weil er alt ist und von Dick heißt doch noch gar nichts. Wenn Du damit gut klar kommst, dann benutze ihn. Kauf Dir aber keinen neuen, hochwertigen dann wird der Alte nämlich in der Schublade verrosten.
Wertigkeit vom Preis? Ist nun mal keine Kunst, sondern Massenprodukt und Sammler sind mir auch keine bekannt, außer Flohmarkthändler. Schön behalten und beim benutzen immer dran denken Uropa,Uroma  haben den auch schon in der Hand gehalten.


----------



## addicted (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ich benutze eine Tormek T7 zum Messerschärfen. Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass ich immer einen exakten, wieder reproduzierbaren Winkel schleife.

Ich habe mir die Tormek natürlich nicht nur zum Messerschleifen gekauft, sie macht auch Hobelklingen und Stecheisen rasierklingenscharf.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4-HArUSCJo



Ich habe natürlich auch Wassersteine um von Hand zu schärfen, aber mit jedem mal abziehen verändert man den Winkel, wenn man keine Hilfsmittel benutzt.


----------



## Rumpi87 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

In Zukunft aufjedenfall vorsichtiger... :-/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Als Angelmesser taugt son Mist sowieso nicht, viel zu bruchgefährdet.


Genau!



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Keramikmesser wohl doch höchstens in der heimischen  Küche zum Tomaten schneiden!


Noch einen gegen die Keramik: :m

Selbst dafür nicht wirklich, eine nicht mehr nachvollziehbare Mischung  verschiedener Gemüse incl. Tomaten und Paprika und einige Stunden Einwirkzeit bis zum Abbwasch haben bei mir ein Keramikmesser dauerhaft verfärbt, also orange Stellen in der ansonsten zahnpastaweißen Keramik erzeugt. 
Allein aus Hygienegründen ist das nicht so klasse, wo sich das festsetzen konnte, sitzen eben auch schnell eine Reihe Bakter und anderes Biogelumpe, was gerade bei Fischzubereitung nun überhaupt nicht geht.


----------



## cws001 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Hallo ich benutze folgendes:

Graef Elektromesserschärfer und danach Wetzstahl vierkant mit 2 Körnungen


----------



## untiPunti (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Ich schärfe mein Messer mit einem Wetzstahl.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie schärft ihr eure Messer?*

Nass Schleifstein .Je nach zustand der Klinge erst mit 1000er und danach mit 3000er Körnung.
Beim Filetiermesser reicht immer die 3000er Seite weil es *nie* 
zweckendfremdet wird.


----------

